# Ummm?



## zoeeoo (Aug 17, 2009)

i was thinking on getting 4 female rats i got a large cage waitting for them coz i was planing on them over weeks ago but i just took 2 chinchillas on  and glad they live over 8yrs. im gutted rats dont live long i cant face that if they died under 2yrs  so im unsure what i want to do but i always wanted a rattie. my sister got 2 males and they 6weeks old. i was thinking on a ferrets coz they live longer and i am well commited to long time animals we got 2 rabbits outside so it woulnt be good  and i cant have it in the house coz my chinchillas and guniea pigs. i also got a hamster i was thinking about adopting another 2 rabbits but building a massive hutch.. i cant make my mind up and i also was thinking about adopting 2 more chinchillas i want to help animals i work full time 5am-11am so i got time in the day to look after and a payed job to aford the animals.
i have read on them all and i got rabbits and chinchillas so know the care.
i have worked with most animals coz i done a animal care course i dont want to go crazy and have loads of pets but i want another one of the following.
if i did have the ferret i got the time to play with it and the two dogs are great with the rabbits and my animals they been grown up by all animals but never left alone with any.
any ideas i seen rats in the rspca but they are around 2yrs old and 4 sisters but someone sed they wont live longer than that really so im gutted.


----------



## kelseye (Aug 16, 2009)

hello i used to have 36 rats and 4 dumbo rats i had 5 3 tier cages and they lived for quiet a while if you had a few then they proble would last 4-5 years like mine did but.depends on there health aswell.

but hard work cleaning them out ....


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

I'm pretty sure chinchillas can live up to 20 years... 

Ferrets are great pets. So long as they are nowhere near the rabbits they are fine and can be kept indoors.

Rats are wonderful creatures, i have many of them. IO agree that it's a shame they live such short lives but I would hate to not have them.

Have you considered animals like Degus? They require basically the same as chinchillas but live to 8 years I think.

Sorry if this is no use!

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

I just got some rats this week, and the guy said in captivity they are likely to reach a couple of years older. They only put that in [email protected] incase they said 4 years and yours died in 2, you would be rather peeved off with them!


----------



## zoeeoo (Aug 17, 2009)

kelseye said:


> hello i used to have 36 rats and 4 dumbo rats i had 5 3 tier cages and they lived for quiet a while if you had a few then they proble would last 4-5 years like mine did but.depends on there health aswell.
> 
> but hard work cleaning them out ....


oh right 
i dont mind the cleaning i am a cleaner lol and mt room is the cleanest of the house i cant stand it being messy i think i do a disorder lol but the cleaning isnt the problem im use to it.
i got a bit cage for 4 females i would have more but i dont fancy going out again for another cage i brought the jennys rat cage for £100 but took it back coz someone i know has got one for me the same.


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

Chins live for 20 years! I was looking at them, but decided it was too much of a commitment as I would be 40 when they died!!!


----------



## zoeeoo (Aug 17, 2009)

Akai-Chan said:


> I'm pretty sure chinchillas can live up to 20 years...
> 
> Ferrets are great pets. So long as they are nowhere near the rabbits they are fine and can be kept indoors.
> 
> ...


yes the chinchillas are kool i know they live a long time i got 2 one is 1yrs and the other is 7yrs old.
ferrets i want the experince of owning but dont want to get one and not want it, 
the rats i want to find a breeder coz [email protected] is bad i was told.
yes i seen about 5 degus for free to a good home not far from me but never really seem them in action lol if u understand so dont knwo what they like anyone got experince with them?


----------



## zoeeoo (Aug 17, 2009)

CharleyRogan said:


> I just got some rats this week, and the guy said in captivity they are likely to reach a couple of years older. They only put that in [email protected] incase they said 4 years and yours died in 2, you would be rather peeved off with them!


alot of people have sed theirs lived to 22months and that


----------



## zoeeoo (Aug 17, 2009)

CharleyRogan said:


> Chins live for 20 years! I was looking at them, but decided it was too much of a commitment as I would be 40 when they died!!!


i think when im old i will have more  my boyfriend is used to me now we been together for 3 yrs and he goes along with the things i do he takes me to get the animals and to go to zoos and that. he got his 1st hamster ever but he is old boy now  so i think he will be upset when he pass away.


----------



## zoeeoo (Aug 17, 2009)

im going to min it down coz i got ferrets and my garden isnt that big for a ferret house and run for it ill leave the ferret 
with the rabbits they share the run they take in turns to go in it but may thin about another.

i could have 2 more chinchilla adopt.
rats or degus?
should u put a poll up?
post what u think i dont mind any as long as they fun and like to play thats all that matters. 
or is there other rodents out there?


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

Whereabouts are you? I breed rats and (Hopefully!) have a litter of blues coming soonish. I also breed multimammates which are like mice but bigger and they don't smell. These live 2-3 years and once they're tame they make lovely pets 

I vote rats personally if you want an easy to care for, highlu sociable pet. I have.... many and love them all 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

Also ferrets can be kept in the house, most people keep them outside because they smell but if you get them neutered they barely smell atall 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## zoeeoo (Aug 17, 2009)

i live in south wales gwent  in the valleys


----------



## ikikata (Jul 15, 2009)

I've never kept rats so I don't really know much about them but I would have to vote for degu's.I have a few and find them brilliant pets, they don't bite, they don't smell (unless you don't clean there cage out), their not as clever as rats but they are easy to train and tame, mine even come when I call them! 
They need about the same size cage as a rat or chinchilla but it has to be completly metal as they like to chew  degu's are prone to diatbetes so they can't have any sugar in their diet, you can either give them guinea pig pellets cross with chinchilla pellets or degu food. 
If you want anymore info just ask.


----------



## xpalaboyx (Jun 17, 2008)

i suggest you get another chinchilla than rats because they live longer compare to the usual rats... plus you already have an idea on how to take care of them properly...


----------



## zoeeoo (Aug 17, 2009)

well thanks everyone 
i just got another rabbit i think 100% my rabbit is a female so i got another french lop male to go with her once he is old enough to be netured so i got to wait for 2 month i think he is 4 months old i phoned vets  but i got a big hutch and he is like a teddy.
i am thinking about degus coz the rats are upsetting. lol but im going to wait now coz i just got my bunny but once my 3 snakes old and my room sorted i will consider rehoming some.


----------

